# RecipeDB - Who Killed Kenny



## cdbrown (23/6/09)

Who Killed Kenny  Ale - Irish Red Ale  Extract               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Rehydrate dry yeast in 200mL cooled preboiled waterSteeped spec grain in 1.5L 75C water for 30mins before straining and rinsing with 1L hot waterTopped up pot to 10L and boiled, added 0.8kg LDME, rolling boil add hops. Added rest of LDME with 2nd hop addition.OG 1.044 - pitched at 24C, fermented at 20C. FG 1.012.Crash chilled and transferred onto gelatine in secondary. Added polyclar 2 days later and then kegged the following day.Nice and creamy - will brew again   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.3 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.2 kg Weyermann Caraaroma     1.5 kg Generic DME - Light    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 5mins)    25 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 5mins)    25 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)    25 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     200 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 27.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 34 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Secondary 3 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## pt109 (10/1/12)

I was looking at your brew notes. You don't seem to indicate when the Cooper's LME-Light was added. As far as I can see, you only mention the DME being added.

Thanks
Pat


----------

